# RIP ReQues (non-GSD)



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

My best friend and her husband lost ReQues (pronounce Rex) today. Chris rescued ReQues from a horrible situation involving abuse--he was terrified of women--and Heather was the first woman that he warmed up to. A lab/sharpei? mix, he was 9 1/2 years old. 

He went to the vet last week for a suspected back injury. After thorough bloodwork and xrays, which found absolutely nothing except a tiny bit of arthritis in one hip, the vet prescribed Prevacox. Yesterday ReQues was totally normal, bouncing around like always. This morning, he was nonresponsive, wouldn't lift his head or wag his tail, vomiting then started seizing. The vet is convinced that it was the Prevacox.

Chris is devastated. Although he and Heather have 8 other dogs, ReQues was Chris's heart dog and he is inconsolable.

~Kristin


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for her loss







, this has me worried because two of my seniors are on Prevacox, they have been for about 2 years. They go for regular bood work and their kidney and liver functions are always good. One is 16 yr and the other is 15yr. I am going to call my vet on wed and ask about this. Thank-You for letting us know. Hugs to Chris and his family. Its never easy.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

my heartfelt sympathies to your friends.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry, please give your friends my condolences.








ReQues


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry. I hope Vet looks into this more, what a needless death.


----------

